# Andrew Ashling: A Dish Served Cold (gay novel - explicit m/m-romance)



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*A Dish Served Cold*_ was the first story I ever wrote.

You'll find all relevant links in my signature, so I will try not to repeat the info you'll find there, but rather give you a quick impression of what to expect.

The main character - whether he is a 'hero' is for you to decide - lives in a society much like ours, but where slavery has been reintroduced, mainly for economical reasons. The novel starts out as a gay coming of age story, but gradually the institution of indentured servitude, or slavery, begins to encroach upon his personal life. Then events take a sharp, nasty turn...

I have to warn you that there are some very graphic and sometimes cruel scenes. _"I actually have sympathetic pains in my chest over this poor boy!"_, one reader wrote in a comment on a site where I tested it out. _"Some of the scenes were brutal and a little hard to read, and some of the 'history lessons' were quite long. However, every single one of those scenes was necessary in my opinion, it helped me really understand the world I was reading about."_ another wrote. More recently, on my own site, where you can find the complete review, someone said _"There was so much detail and finesse to the story. I would have liked to have known if he was able to track down that poor kid from the airport. I cried at that point and at the parts involving Eric. What a cruel world."_ But a little bit further down, the same person says _"It is such a beautiful tale of redemption as well."_ and _"The epilogue was amazing also, though very bitter-sweet."_

There is romance too. I promise.

I really can't tell you anything more without spoiling the story.

_Genres:_ Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica


On another note. I am a self publisher, an indie writer. But I am prepared to make a covenant with the reader. I can't guarantee there are absolutely no typos. I find them in books that are edited and published professionally too. What I can do, and publishers can't, is give you service. If you find a mistake, mail me, and I will look into it. If I agree with you, I will correct it and send you the amended file for your Kindle. And you'll get my next novel for free.

_(Don't wait to profit from this offer. Available typos are limited. First come, first served. Doesn't apply to plot points and/or perceived holes in same, style, etc.)_

_You_ won't have to stare at irritating mistakes forever, and _I_ will hopefully learn a thing or two. All in all, I think that's a win-win proposal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Andrew, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Bought.

Of course, I'm a compulsive book buying and bought is not read.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you, kind lady.
Bought is good. Read is even better, but bought is good. I'm not complaining. 
Seriously: I hope you'll enjoy it, should you ever decide to read it.

PS: Is there a thread with compulsive book buyers here I should know of?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Andrew Ashling said:


> PS: Is there a thread with compulsive book buyers here I should know of?


All of them.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Got my first review:  ♥♥ I Love Books ♥♥ .
I was lucky enough to have a very generous reviewer take a look at my first book.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Got another review at  Leontine's Book Realm.

A small excerpt:

_Personally, I don't think I will forget chapter ten anytime soon. In it a conversation took place that conveyed such details that it shocked my emotions in an uproar of anger and fear. I was preparing for a lot but the author managed to deliver a surprising plot point which kept me on the edge of my seat. The authors writing and characters kept me immersed in all that was going on and felt. Because, whether friend or foe, each character added a distinct voice to the overall story. _


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

A new review over on Amazon

_A Dish Served Cold is well written (although there are a few aggravating typos), a moving story of love and devotion set against the injustices of an inflexible system of legalized slavery. The characters are well drawn and include a number of very appealing individuals, plus a few out right rogues. (...) It all makes for a fascinating read, one that is hard to put down, an imaginative, well explained and ultimately positive story.
_
Thanks, Benjamin.

_As far as the typos go: I've had this thing, besides editing it myself three times, read by two others. Typos are like cockroaches. They would survive a nuclear blast. However, if you should find one, please email me. I'll kill it._


----------



## gmjackson (Nov 16, 2010)

Cool!  Looks like you made a sale too.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks.  

Sales are good, very good. But more importantly, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Meanwhile _A Dish Served Col_d has got a few new reviews on Amazon. I'll give you a few excerpts out of some of them.

Elisa Rolle wrote:

_A Dish Served Cold is not an easy story to like at the beginning above all since its main character Andrew comes out like a spoiled little brat despite being almost raped in the first chapter. So, spoiled little brat plus rape and I think most of the readers would be scared out from this book... and they would be probably wrong.
Now, it's not that Andrew is really a bad guy, it's only than indeed he is a rich kid without a trouble in his life; even when he comes out to his family and friends he has it easy, basically his mother tells him she already knew and his best friend, and crush, Sean is so kind to tell him that, if he will ever need "something" he is there to help, and no, it was not a double-entendre but the real generous words of a kid that will prove to be a good friend.
Actually this novel is a little bit an "opposite" cinderfellas: Andrew's mother remarries with a not so nice man who brings living with them two sons; on the contrary of the most famous step-sisters, Dan and Davey are not plotting together against their stepbrother, but instead Andrew becomes almost a protector of little Davey. Unfortunately Andrew's golden existence crushes down when his mother dies leaving him in the care of his stepfather, who of course has not Andrew's best interest in mind._

Leontine:

_Personally, I don't think I will forget chapter ten anytime soon. In it a conversation took place that conveyed such details that it shocked my emotions in an uproar of anger and fear. I was preparing for a lot but the author managed to deliver a surprising plot point which kept me on the edge of my seat. The authors writing and characters kept me immersed in all that was going on and felt. Because, whether friend or foe, each character added a distinct voice to the overall story. _

Shay's review is one of my favorites:

_I read this book about three weeks ago. I didn't write a review about it because I suck at it but it's been bothering me because this book deserves a review by everyone who reads it.There is enough info in the other reviews about what it is about so I'll just tell you how I feel about it. I read at least one or more books a day depending on length.(It's amazing how much time you have when you stop cleaning your house, I recommend it to everyone). Anyhow, I have read over 600 m/m books.When you read that many books sometimes you can't recall what a book was about even if you read it just a month ago.Well I will be on my death bed(FYI-that should be a really long time from now)and I will remember every event in this book. Yeah, it's like that.Will you enjoy this book? Well maybe not, but you will NOT be disappointed or regret reading it. Hurry up and buy it already! _

You can find these and all other reviews on my author's page. Amazon recently reorganized it, and I think they did it right.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Got a new five star review on Amazon

_i reccomend reading it with kleenex and no one around. [...] then read a comedy! _

Thanks, Alison Uhrhammer


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Review by *Shira Anthony* on *Amazon*

_Overall, an outstanding and memorable read. Raw, powerful and devastating._


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

My novel _*A Dish Served Cold*_ got an honorable mention (6th place) in the category Best LGBT Coming of Age / Young Adult of the Rainbow Awards, organized by _Elisa Rolle_.

I am hardly a well-known name, even in the M/M-romance genre, so I was pleasantly surprised my book got noticed at all.

I must admit I find the classification a bit strange. In _A Dish Served Cold_ the main characters themselves fall under that category (for most of the story), but the novel is not aimed at young adults. Yes, there is a coming-out-theme and young, budding love, but it is only the background against which far more darker events take place.

However, I'm certainly far from complaining.

Thanks, Elisa and all who voted for _Dis_h.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Review on _Amazon UK_ by Stuart

_Set in a brutal era some time in the future where the softness of love is intertwined with the harshness of slavery it managed to bring a whole host of feelings to the fore. There is the odd moment of titillation, then those where you feel as though you shouldn't really be titillated; then some graphic descriptions of acts of inhumanity that some readers may wish had not been laid out quite so clearly but, in the end, this is needed to wrap you up completely in the story you are being told. Nothing, in my opinion, is redundant._


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Review on Goodreads:

_"Just when I thought there was nothing really new in the M/M genre... (...) It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

The age old question: to epilogue or not to epilogue?

This Goodreader thinks it's fine.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well, that was unexpected. Most m/m books are fluffy bunny books with romance and bodice-ripping heroines, errr... heroes. You don't expect well thought out social issues, a very well developed alternate universe and a thrilling, engrossing plot that DOESN'T revolve around the main character getting laid."_

More of this review on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is one of the most beautiful and shocking novels I have ever read. It had me laughing,crying,sitting on the edge of my seat and my eyes hungrily taking in every word!"_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love this book because it made me think without boring me with morals"_

Sandra on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A difficult book to read because of the issue of slavery in the modern day world and how legislation can be manipulated to the n-th degree to make it something it was not intended to be."_

Review of Terry on Goodreads


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"What I really like about this author is how easily he manages to manipulate emotions or rather mess with your head. You know he's going to do it, he kind of warns you that this is his intent and still manages to pull the rug from under you when you think you have things figured out."_

Yep, I'm evil. 

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've read all the other reviews of this book and I have to agree that it's not an easy read, however, I couldn't put it down! The author's world of slavery and corruption is disturbing on so many levels but the shock of every vivid scenario is tempered by the redeeming qualities of the narrator."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"An utterly intense read - at times, my stomach was tied in knots thinking of what might happen next."

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Coming out, First Love, True Love, True Friends, Historical Buff, The Good and the Bad, Indentured Service, Twist of History & Politics...I loved it all. One of those books that kept me thinking for days after reading it."_

Review on Goodreads
(This is the link, but that was the whole review )


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Emotional rollercoaster! I felt betrayal, compassion, disgust, hope, sadness, anger, frustration, you name it...I felt it."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love this book because it made me think without boring me with morals, managing to engage my thoughts through well written dialog and interesting characters."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Why, Andrew, why would it irritate me? Do you think that being loved by you is something to be ashamed of? I don't."_

_Sean Denham_, in response to _Andrew Ashton_, the main character and narrator of *A Dish Served Cold*, who asked him if the rumors implying they were having an affair didn't annoy him.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The book comes at social morality from several different angles and as other reviewers have pointed out, it pushed several of my own personal buttons especially in the more distressing passages."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Set in a brutal era some time in the future where the softness of love is intertwined with the harshness of slavery it managed to bring a whole host of feelings to the fore. There is the odd moment of titillation, then those where you feel as though you shouldn't really be titillated; then some graphic descriptions of acts of inhumanity that some readers may wish had not been laid out quite so clearly but, in the end, this is needed to wrap you up completely in the story you are being told. Nothing, in my opinion, is redundant."_

More of this review on Amazon UK


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There's a lot going on beneath the surface. Take the time to get to know the situation and the characters and, because it's first person POV, remember that the narrator can sometimes be harsher on himself than he needs to be."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was very impressed by the book (so much, it gave me a bad dream last night).
Perhaps I got too immersed in the story that I didn't sense a repetitive pattern in describing the horrors of indentured servitude. I was actually sucked in by the telling, horrified and apprehensive of what would happen to the main character (what any human being would experience going through something like that).
And then I was drawn by the myriad of characters parading in the story, from Sean, the kindhearted best friend, Toby, the team assistant and part time sexual partner to the team members, Eric, the knight in shinning armor that in turn gets his protegee to save him, to Davey, partner, soulmate, lover, friend and brother. Each unique in their own way and bringing flavor to the story."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"A difficult book to read because of the issue of slavery in the modern day world and how legislation can be manipulated to the n-th degree to make it something it was not intended to be."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An utterly intense read - at times, my stomach was tied in knots thinking of what might happen next. Yes, it started slowly, although I have to admit I loved the irreverent first-person narrative of the main character, Andrew Ashton, even when there was a lot of information being fed to me. But then, about halfway through, I just couldn't put the book down - it was addictive and disturbing, all at the same time."_

More of this review on Goodreads.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book deals with several issues, although most are not present in the real world as we know it... But nothing stops issues such as these arising.
Enjoy this as a piece of pure fiction. For the price, just enjoy it. Not Shakespearean, but doesn`t pretend to be."_

More of this review on Amazon-UK


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An utterly intense read - at times, my stomach was tied in knots thinking of what might happen next. Yes, it started slowly, although I have to admit I loved the irreverent first-person narrative of the main character, Andrew Ashton, even when there was a lot of information being fed to me. But then, about halfway through, I just couldn't put the book down - it was addictive and disturbing, all at the same time."_

More of this review _(warning: contains mild spoilers)_ on Amazon


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The book starts as a love story - or loveless story - and a boy who needs the special one to share his life. However the book develops to something much more complicated and deeper. This book ends up being more about right and wrong or good and bad things. And in this occasion wrong/bad things are generally accepted"_

This is the best part of the review.
The reader had some critiques as well.
You can read them on Amazon UK.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

For a very short while, on August 12th, "A Dish Served Cold" was #1 in one of its niches in Germany.

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is a story of mystery and intrigue, and not a bad one at that. There are some tender romantic moments as well as a fair amount of teen angst. There isn't a lot of hot sex, so if you're looking for erotica (or BDSM) I'd give this book a pass."_

More of this review on Amazon


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"this was a book i didnt want to finish reading. i stumbled through the middle because i wasn't comfortable with the subject but i forced myself to read it and am 100% glad i did. you will read this and want to stop but dont."_

More of this review on Amazon


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is part young-adult romance novel, one part Cinderella story, one part political satire, but mostly just a good story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This was not an easy book to read. The whole time I was reading it, my heart was in my mouth waiting for something awful to happen."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_" The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

This book is now also available from *All Romance ebooks* in mobi and epub.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Once I accepted that not everything in this story was going to be easy to read I became immersed in the events told mainly thru Andrew's eyes. The highs and lows, the good and bad, the beautiful moments and the ugly truths he learns all combined to make this an entertaining and thought provoking story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The first sentence of the book description above sounded like it was either foolishly ignorant or right on point with how teenagers can actually think, and seeing that the main character's name was a minor twist on the author's made me wonder if this was a Mary Sue. As it worked out, that sentence is one of many risks Ashling handles solidly, and the story and characters are complex enough that whatever the reason for the character naming I didn't decipher or care. Maybe names aren't his strength? Writing definitely is."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Ashling does a good job of creating a futuristic world that's foreign without being science-fictiony. There are developments in the story that don't exist in contemporary society, but they're logical progressions of our current state of affairs, so it didn't take much suspension of disbelief to believe that a world like this could really exist someday. Even as I read parts of the story with horror, I admired the author's ability to weave a complex plot with an incredibly elaborate backstory. There's a lot of (fictitious) legal webbing in the story, and it all seemed very well thought out to me.
(&#8230
This certainly isn't for the faint of heart. It's a social commentary, not a light bit of entertainment. I certainly think it's worth reading if you're interested in something out of the ordinary, but as the author warns, you should certainly be prepared for a lot of unpleasantness. The angst is pretty hardcore with very little happiness to tone it down. Still, I'm glad I read it: it's well written and contains a story that I'm still thinking about, almost a week after having finished it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is part young-adult romance novel, one part Cinderella story, one part political satire, but mostly just a good story.
There are also some gritty parts that I will not soon forget. "_

More (just a little bit more) of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is one of the most beautiful and shocking novels I have ever read. It had me laughing,crying,sitting on the edge of my seat and my eyes hungrily taking in every word!"_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well, that was unexpected. Most m/m books are fluffy bunny books with romance and bodice-ripping heroines, errr... heroes. You don't expect well thought out social issues, a very well developed alternate universe and a thrilling, engrossing plot that DOESN'T revolve around the main character getting laid."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well, I'll admit that the very end was a nice touch. Overall, it was interesting. Well-thought out. The characterization was actually quite good and morally ambiguous in a rather realistic sort of way.
Parts of it, though, I couldn't quite suspend my disbelief for. Parts that seemed like the author got a little too carried away with his world creation and started spinning more and more unlikely yarns. Still, it's good. It bears consideration, definitely, and brings up a lot of social issues. I have no idea why some people say this is a light and fluffy read because it's definitely not that."_

More of this review on *Goodreads* (This was the more flattering part. )

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Goodreads equates a 4 star rating on a book with "I really liked it". While I'm not sure that is the exact way I would describe my feelings for this book, it definitely deserves the rating."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've read all the other reviews of this book and I have to agree that it's not an easy read, however, I couldn't put it down! The author's world of slavery and corruption is disturbing on so many levels but the shock of every vivid scenario is tempered by the redeeming qualities of the narrator."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"(&#8230 the story and editing are solid and I loved the telling of a coming of age story through navigating feelings around revenge and using a tool one finds otherwise distasteful. Ashling skillfully talks through how a system of slavery could, in our modern world, get started, breaking down the component parts of social change and how we adapt to and justify it; he then takes it further, looking at how it changes us."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book can be a difficult read for some people, but I think it's worth it. The main character has significant substance to him beyond just being a horny teenager. The supporting characters are also well developed and interesting. The whole indentured servant aspect is thoroughly thought out and presented."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I thought there was nothing really new in the M/M genre... (&#8230 The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've read all the other reviews of this book and I have to agree that it's not an easy read, however, I couldn't put it down! The author's world of slavery and corruption is disturbing on so many levels but the shock of every vivid scenario is tempered by the redeeming qualities of the narrator."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I thoroughly enjoyed this read. I was far into the book before I realized it was science fiction. The plot held my interest throughout the book, and I was kept tense by my suspicion that Andrew would be double crossed by Geoffrey ..."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Don't judge this book before you get to the end. Don't be put off by the blurb or the style of writing, even if it's unusual and not always an easy read. Skim pages if you must, but I guarantee it's worth reading the whole story, and the epilogue will change everything-so you will want to go back to the beginning and read it again!"_

You can also read this review on *AllRomance ebooks*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The book comes at social morality from several different angles and as other reviewers have pointed out, it pushed several of my own personal buttons especially in the more distressing passages."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I still can't get this story out of my head and it's been days since I've read it. Any book that can create this kind of an impact deserves a five star as far as I'm concerned. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"And then I was drawn by the myriad of characters parading in the story, from Sean, the kindhearted best friend, Toby, the team assistant and part time sexual partner to the team members, Eric, the knight in shinning armor that in turn gets his protegee to save him, to Davey, partner, soulmate, lover, friend and brother. Each unique in their own way and bringing flavor to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Was impressed, it is a nice read if you can tolerate fantasy mixed in with pleasurable reading, worth the price tag."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Coming out, First Love, True Love, True Friends, Historical Buff, The Good and the Bad, Indentured Service, Twist of History & Politics...I loved it all. One of those books that kept me thinking for days after reading it."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I actually quit after the first few chapters. Then tried again and W.O.W.!! I can't quite put into words how this book affected me. I'm not sure what to say except is was one of the most unique books I've ever read."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book is.........just plain nasty. (&#8230 This book has left me feeling dirty and has now been trashed."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Coming out, First Love, True Love, True Friends, Historical Buff, The Good and the Bad, Indentured Service, Twist of History & Politics...I loved it all. One of those books that kept me thinking for days after reading it."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This is a story of mystery and intrigue, and not a bad one at that. There are some tender romantic moments as well as a fair amount of teen angst. There isn't a lot of hot sex, so if you're looking for erotica (or BDSM) I'd give this book a pass."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This was the only Andrew Ashling book that I had not read, so it was an obvious choice since I love his stuff. While it is a totally different direction from his other books, his characters are well developed, thoughtful and three dimensional. His hero has a big heart and great courage in a world seemingly set against him."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Good read. Different from others by same author. Enjoyed."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This wasn't exactly the story I was expecting, so my reaction and review of it may be colored by that. The mention of slavery in the description, as well as the BDSM genre classifications on Goodreads, had me expecting a m/s story, and this is NOT that. In fact, I would argue that there's not a shred of 'real' BDSM action in this book. There's some forced sex, and a fair amount of bondage and discipline that has nothing to do with sex."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Dark twisty dystopic story. Not all that smutty. The sexual tone is definitely dark."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The book really held my interest and could not put it down. good story line that kept me on the edge of my seat."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"If you read a lot of books don't let this one slip past you. Not only is it different and well written but it is thought provoking and makes you think about the book long after you have read the last page. A Dish Served Cold, kept me suprised and entertained clear through the epilogue.This is my first time reading this authors work but it won't be my last! ."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The book comes at social morality from several different angles and as other reviewers have pointed out, it pushed several of my own personal buttons especially in the more distressing passages."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There's a lot going on beneath the surface. Take the time to get to know the situation and the characters and, because it's first person POV, remember that the narrator can sometimes be harsher on himself than he needs to be."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub), *ARe* (mobi and epub), *Barnes & Noble* and 



.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love this book because it made me think without boring me with morals, managing to engage my thoughts through well written dialog and interesting characters."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I thought there was nothing really new in the M/M genre... (...) It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*:

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Emotional rollercoaster! I felt betrayal, compassion, disgust, hope, sadness, anger, frustration, you name it...I felt it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Set in a brutal era some time in the future where the softness of love is intertwined with the harshness of slavery it managed to bring a whole host of feelings to the fore. There is the odd moment of titillation, then those where you feel as though you shouldn't really be titillated; then some graphic descriptions of acts of inhumanity that some readers may wish had not been laid out quite so clearly but, in the end, this is needed to wrap you up completely in the story you are being told. Nothing, in my opinion, is redundant."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An utterly intense read - at times, my stomach was tied in knots thinking of what might happen next. Yes, it started slowly, although I have to admit I loved the irreverent first-person narrative of the main character, Andrew Ashton, even when there was a lot of information being fed to me. But then, about halfway through, I just couldn't put the book down - it was addictive and disturbing, all at the same time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well, that was unexpected. Most m/m books are fluffy bunny books with romance and bodice-ripping heroines, errr... heroes. You don't expect well thought out social issues, a very well developed alternate universe and a thrilling, engrossing plot that DOESN'T revolve around the main character getting laid."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I actually quit after the first few chapters. Then tried again and W.O.W.!! I can't quite put into words how this book affected me. I'm not sure what to say except is was one of the most unique books I've ever read."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The book comes at social morality from several different angles and as other reviewers have pointed out, it pushed several of my own personal buttons especially in the more distressing passages."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Excellent book for those who want a bit of fantastical with their M/M. Another book that suffers from the all-inclusive M/M tag because it really deserves to be in the same category as Anne Bishop's Black Jewels series or something contemporary along those lines."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Emotional rollercoaster! I felt betrayal, compassion, disgust, hope, sadness, anger, frustration, you name it...I felt it."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I can't really begin to even describe the ups and downs in this story. On the surface, it seems like a light-hearted coming-of-age of a privileged fourteen-year-old gay boy who has a crush on his straight best friend. But once the reader is drawn in, things get more complicated, and darker."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"There's a lot going on beneath the surface. Take the time to get to know the situation and the characters and, because it's first person POV, remember that the narrator can sometimes be harsher on himself than he needs to be."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I was very impressed by the book (so much, it gave me a bad dream last night).
Perhaps I got too immersed in the story that I didn't sense a repetitive pattern in describing the horrors of indentured servitude. I was actually sucked in by the telling, horrified and apprehensive of what would happen to the main character (what any human being would experience going through something like that).
And then I was drawn by the myriad of characters parading in the story, from Sean, the kindhearted best friend, Toby, the team assistant and part time sexual partner to the team members, Eric, the knight in shinning armor that in turn gets his protegee to save him, to Davey, partner, soulmate, lover, friend and brother. Each unique in their own way and bringing flavor to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love this book because it made me think without boring me with morals, managing to engage my thoughts through well written dialog and interesting characters."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've read all the other reviews of this book and I have to agree that it's not an easy read, however, I couldn't put it down! The author's world of slavery and corruption is disturbing on so many levels but the shock of every vivid scenario is tempered by the redeeming qualities of the narrator."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Set in a brutal era some time in the future where the softness of love is intertwined with the harshness of slavery it managed to bring a whole host of feelings to the fore. There is the odd moment of titillation, then those where you feel as though you shouldn't really be titillated; then some graphic descriptions of acts of inhumanity that some readers may wish had not been laid out quite so clearly but, in the end, this is needed to wrap you up completely in the story you are being told. Nothing, in my opinion, is redundant."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"An utterly intense read - at times, my stomach was tied in knots thinking of what might happen next. Yes, it started slowly, although I have to admit I loved the irreverent first-person narrative of the main character, Andrew Ashton, even when there was a lot of information being fed to me. But then, about halfway through, I just couldn't put the book down - it was addictive and disturbing, all at the same time."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book deals with several issues, although most are not present in the real world as we know it... But nothing stops issues such as these arising.
Enjoy this as a piece of pure fiction. For the price, just enjoy it. Not Shakespearean, but doesn`t pretend to be."_

More of this review on *Amazon-UK*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well, that was unexpected. Most m/m books are fluffy bunny books with romance and bodice-ripping heroines, errr... heroes. You don't expect well thought out social issues, a very well developed alternate universe and a thrilling, engrossing plot that DOESN'T revolve around the main character getting laid."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Once I accepted that not everything in this story was going to be easy to read I became immersed in the events told mainly thru Andrew's eyes. The highs and lows, the good and bad, the beautiful moments and the ugly truths he learns all combined to make this an entertaining and thought provoking story."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is part young-adult romance novel, one part Cinderella story, one part political satire, but mostly just a good story.
There are also some gritty parts that I will not soon forget. "_

More (just a little bit more) of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_Overall, an outstanding and memorable read. Raw, powerful and devastating._

Review by *Shira Anthony* on *Amazon*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've read all the other reviews of this book and I have to agree that it's not an easy read, however, I couldn't put it down! The author's world of slavery and corruption is disturbing on so many levels but the shock of every vivid scenario is tempered by the redeeming qualities of the narrator."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Goodreads equates a 4 star rating on a book with "I really liked it". While I'm not sure that is the exact way I would describe my feelings for this book, it definitely deserves the rating."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I can't really begin to even describe the ups and downs in this story. On the surface, it seems like a light-hearted coming-of-age of a privileged fourteen-year-old gay boy who has a crush on his straight best friend. But once the reader is drawn in, things get more complicated, and darker."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
[size=8pt]Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)
[/quote]


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Ashling does a good job of creating a futuristic world that's foreign without being science-fictiony. There are developments in the story that don't exist in contemporary society, but they're logical progressions of our current state of affairs, so it didn't take much suspension of disbelief to believe that a world like this could really exist someday. Even as I read parts of the story with horror, I admired the author's ability to weave a complex plot with an incredibly elaborate backstory. There's a lot of (fictitious) legal webbing in the story, and it all seemed very well thought out to me."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've read all the other reviews of this book and I have to agree that it's not an easy read, however, I couldn't put it down! The author's world of slavery and corruption is disturbing on so many levels but the shock of every vivid scenario is tempered by the redeeming qualities of the narrator."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Release Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book can be a difficult read for some people, but I think it's worth it. The main character has significant substance to him beyond just being a horny teenager. The supporting characters are also well developed and interesting. The whole indentured servant aspect is thoroughly thought out and presented."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Don't judge this book before you get to the end. Don't be put off by the blurb or the style of writing, even if it's unusual and not always an easy read. Skim pages if you must, but I guarantee it's worth reading the whole story, and the epilogue will change everything-so you will want to go back to the beginning and read it again!"_

You can also read this review on *AllRomance ebooks*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The book comes at social morality from several different angles and as other reviewers have pointed out, it pushed several of my own personal buttons especially in the more distressing passages."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Dark twisty dystopic story. Not all that smutty. The sexual tone is definitely dark."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Well, I'll admit that the very end was a nice touch. Overall, it was interesting. Well-thought out. The characterization was actually quite good and morally ambiguous in a rather realistic sort of way.
Parts of it, though, I couldn't quite suspend my disbelief for. Parts that seemed like the author got a little too carried away with his world creation and started spinning more and more unlikely yarns. Still, it's good. It bears consideration, definitely, and brings up a lot of social issues. I have no idea why some people say this is a light and fluffy read because it's definitely not that."_

More of this review on *Goodreads* (This was the more flattering part. )

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book can be a difficult read for some people, but I think it's worth it. The main character has significant substance to him beyond just being a horny teenager. The supporting characters are also well developed and interesting. The whole indentured servant aspect is thoroughly thought out and presented."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"you will read this and want to stop but dont. i reccomend reading it with kleenex and no one around. this book really makes you think and feel like the characters."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Goodreads equates a 4 star rating on a book with "I really liked it". While I'm not sure that is the exact way I would describe my feelings for this book, it definitely deserves the rating."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"If you read a lot of books don't let this one slip past you. Not only is it different and well written but it is thought provoking and makes you think about the book long after you have read the last page. A Dish Served Cold, kept me suprised and entertained clear through the epilogue.This is my first time reading this authors work but it won't be my last! ."_

This review on *Amazon*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I still can't get this story out of my head and it's been days since I've read it. Any book that can create this kind of an impact deserves a five star as far as I'm concerned. "_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Set in a brutal era some time in the future where the softness of love is intertwined with the harshness of slavery it managed to bring a whole host of feelings to the fore. There is the odd moment of titillation, then those where you feel as though you shouldn't really be titillated; then some graphic descriptions of acts of inhumanity that some readers may wish had not been laid out quite so clearly but, in the end, this is needed to wrap you up completely in the story you are being told. Nothing, in my opinion, is redundant."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

"An utterly intense read - at times, my stomach was tied in knots thinking of what might happen next."

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Coming out, First Love, True Love, True Friends, Historical Buff, The Good and the Bad, Indentured Service, Twist of History & Politics...I loved it all. One of those books that kept me thinking for days after reading it."_

Review on Goodreads
(This is the link, but that was the whole review )

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Set in a brutal era some time in the future where the softness of love is intertwined with the harshness of slavery it managed to bring a whole host of feelings to the fore. There is the odd moment of titillation, then those where you feel as though you shouldn't really be titillated; then some graphic descriptions of acts of inhumanity that some readers may wish had not been laid out quite so clearly but, in the end, this is needed to wrap you up completely in the story you are being told. Nothing, in my opinion, is redundant."_

More of this review on *Amazon UK*

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The story line and some of the scenes described would be distasteful to many people it includes the fantasies of a rather strange homosexual mind. However it is well written with some strange and unexpected twists and turns in the story which makes it difficult to put down. It puts one in mind Of George Orwell's 1984 as to what, given different circumstances the world could have become."_

Read this review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This book can be a difficult read for some people, but I think it's worth it. The main character has significant substance to him beyond just being a horny teenager. The supporting characters are also well developed and interesting. The whole indentured servant aspect is thoroughly thought out and presented."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"If you read a lot of books don't let this one slip past you. Not only is it different and well written but it is thought provoking and makes you think about the book long after you have read the last page. A Dish Served Cold, kept me suprised and entertained clear through the epilogue.This is my first time reading this authors work but it won't be my last! ."_

This review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It is part young-adult romance novel, one part Cinderella story, one part political satire, but mostly just a good story.
There are also some gritty parts that I will not soon forget. "_

More (just a little bit more) of this review on *Goodreads*

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The book comes at social morality from several different angles and as other reviewers have pointed out, it pushed several of my own personal buttons especially in the more distressing passages."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It was a unique story, not my cup of tea. But the writing was well done.
I'll continue to read Andrew's books. Just be more careful reading the blurbs."_

This review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"This was the only Andrew Ashling book that I had not read, so it was an obvious choice since I love his stuff. While it is a totally different direction from his other books, his characters are well developed, thoughtful and three dimensional. His hero has a big heart and great courage in a world seemingly set against him."_

This review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Just when I thought there was nothing really new in the M/M genre... (...) It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"It was a unique story, not my cup of tea. But the writing was well done.
I'll continue to read Andrew's books. Just be more careful reading the blurbs."_

More of this review on *Amazon*

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love this book because it made me think without boring me with morals, managing to engage my thoughts through well written dialog and interesting characters."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"Wow! This is a stand alone novel that is completely different from Mr. Ashling's other works such as his long series (invisible chains / invisible hands) It describes a society in which Slavery exist in a modern setting. It is rather detailed in several places and is difficult to read if you don't have a strong constitution and are not ready to put some of your moral concepts on hold. He uses humour well in the first few chapters while setting up the story and then gets very serious as the book progresses. He paints a picture of an untenable situation that forces the lead character to take action that under normal conditions would be unthinkable to the average 'good' person."_

More of this review on *Amazon*.

Part one of my *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse* series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Some kind soul nominated me for the September Author of the Month Group Reads of Goodreads' M/M Romance group.

If you are a member and so inclined, I'd appreciate your vote.

You can vote *here* until August 27th.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Some kind soul nominated me for the September Author of the Month Group Reads of Goodreads' M/M Romance group.

If you are a member and so inclined, I'd appreciate your vote.

You can vote *here* until August 27th.

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

If you want to receive an email whenever I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I love this book because it made me think without boring me with morals, managing to engage my thoughts through well written dialog and interesting characters."_

More of this review on Goodreads.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*.

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The world that Andrew paints is fascinating. It made me engage my brain which is something far too many stories never do. Some scenes are graphic and hard to read, even when happening to characters you loath, but they were necessary to the story."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

----------
Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I've read all the other reviews of this book and I have to agree that it's not an easy read, however, I couldn't put it down! The author's world of slavery and corruption is disturbing on so many levels but the shock of every vivid scenario is tempered by the redeeming qualities of the narrator."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*

Available on *Amazon* (azw), *Kobo *(epub) and *ARe* (mobi and epub)

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.

Part one of my gay Epic Fantasy series, *Bonds of Hate* is temporary available at 99 cents

*The first 12 chapters* of the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ are online as a _*FREE*_ read.

Twelve chapters, over 60,000 words long, should give you a good idea if this story is something for you.

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Very unexpected!*

"First time reading anything from this author and I was very impressed. I especially liked how the ending was written. A nice surprise! It was not an easy read in some areas for sure but highly recommend."_

This review on *Amazon*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"The first sentence of the book description above sounded like it was either foolishly ignorant or right on point with how teenagers can actually think, and seeing that the main character's name was a minor twist on the author's made me wonder if this was a Mary Sue. As it worked out, that sentence is one of many risks Ashling handles solidly, and the story and characters are complex enough that whatever the reason for the character naming I didn't decipher or care. Maybe names aren't his strength? Writing definitely is."_

More of this review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_"I actually quit after the first few chapters. Then tried again and W.O.W.!! I can't quite put into words how this book affected me. I'm not sure what to say except is was one of the most unique books I've ever read."_

This review on *Goodreads*.

_*Bonds of Hate*_, the first book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now *free* on *Kindle*, *Apple iPad*, *Nook*, *ARe* and *Kobo*

If you want to receive an email when I publish a new book, please subscribe to my *New Releases Newsletter*. I only send an email when I have a new release, an exclusive excerpt of work in progress, or a free, downloadable short story available.


----------

